# motherboard problems



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear all

I have just upgraded to a MSI K8T Neo2 with an AMD 400 939. I have tried to fathom out how to connect the front panel connectors and the front usb connectors. When I tried to boot up nothing happened. Is it because it is supposed to have 400 DDR ran fitted? The reason I ask is that I am not sure what my ram and haven't a clue what it is out how to find out, or maybe I have wired it wrong please help!!! 

Hughie


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

1st verify that your board is an MSI Part No: MS-6702E-010.

If so, here is a link to the board specifications. Scroll down to *Main Memory*. Your board supports DDR266/DDR333/DDR400 DDR SDRAM. Under the heading *Main Memory* click on (*Refer to MSI recommended modules).

Read everything under *Main Memory*, *DIMM Module Combination*, *MSI Reminds You..., *and *Recommended Memory Combination List.*

I couldn't find the manual for this board so I can't tell you about the front panel pinout. The USB pinout should be standard. A copy of a standard USB pinout is attached.


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear Win2kpro

Many thanks for answering my question but I could not find your quick link to the mobo page. Also i managed to take a couple of pics of my usb leads and mobo jumpers I wonder if you could take a look and advise me?

Many thanks hughie


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a link for the usb headers
http://www.directron.com/installusb.html
The power case headers should be clearly described in your mobo manual and on the mobo ( albeit very small ) you might need a magnifying glass
Power
Power Led
HD Led
Reset
Speaker


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You couldn't find the link because I forgot to put it in the post. 

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8T_Neo2-FIR&class=mb

There is no way I can tell you about the front panel connectors without looking at the motherboard manual which I couldn't locate at the MSI site.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I followed what links I could at the MSI site for the manual which ended with this download
http://us1.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M7094v1.1.zip

You can download this manual and it should be correct for your board. Scroll down to page 14 of the PDF file (labeled as page 8) and you will see Front Panel Header JFP 1. This is a 10 header with pin #10 missing.

This is a standard Intel front panel pinout. A copy of the pinout is attached.


----------

